# Cable housing color for ‘67 Fastback?



## unregistered (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks for any help on what was factory. Google images didn’t help much cause the results were OG bikes where the housing had faded to yellow. 

The bike is campus green if that matters. Thanks again!


----------



## frampton (Dec 2, 2018)

Gray.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2018)

Yah, the light gray. But I'm sure the shade varied slightly over the years since there were at least two suppliers, Weinmann and Dia-Comp


----------



## unregistered (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks, y’all! 

I couldn’t remember the correct color but I’ve seen restorations with the wrong color and woof, it sticks out!


----------



## Brian C (Dec 9, 2018)

Porkchop sells some by the foot that looks pretty decent, a little darker than OG:

https://porkchopbmx.com/lined-bicycle-brake-cable-housing-5mm-gray-silver-per-foot/


----------



## unregistered (Dec 10, 2018)

Yeah, that's where my buddy pointed me to look. I went with this style - a little lighter in color but I had a '68 Orange Krate with this stuff a few years ago and it looked alright. 
https://porkchopbmx.com/lined-bicycle-brake-cable-housing-5mm-clear-per-foot/


----------



## mongeese (Dec 10, 2018)

I always have original gray stingray cable laying around. PM if needed.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 10, 2018)

Should have a little sparkle to it.


----------

